# New mouse wild mix



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Got this girl this weekend. She is 7 generations from mixing wild mice to pet mice (because we have so few mice in my country, this is an experiment to get some new blood to the stock here. I did not like this experiment, I did not want to mix wild mice with ours but since I started breeding my own mice I kind of would like to do more than just inbreeding all the time (we have VERY FEW mice in this country, only 3 people are breeding them including me).

So when I saw this girl, she was much calmer than the other mixed mice, she also has a shiny coat, possibly satin so I could not resist. I did not have any cage redy for her because I did not mean to add a mouse but I made a temporary cage that she will stay for a little while until she can live with some other mice. He whiskers have been chewed off so she will look much better when they grow back.
She has some white marking between her eyes, a little on her belly and some white on her tail, otherwise she is agouti I think.


















It took only 20 seconds for her to explore my hand  and 2 minutes until she walked in my hand...and she has never been handled at all except picking her up on her tail to clean the cage so she is really good compared to that.









She has larger ears than my mice I think but not the huge eyes that the wild mice have

What do you think about her?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

She's very pretty and seems ever so friendly!

Sarah xxx


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

She's a sweet little darling! I have a marked white bellied Agouti mouse that I got from a pet store because she was so friendly, Smore. She's a very good mother, very attentive to her babies. Sometimes temperment means more then anything else in my opinion. Your mouse's eyes look nice and big, the ears are big too but they don't seem to "tulip". Perhaps when you breed her the babies will get lots of these excellent qualities. Keep us posted!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

She has a white headspot and white tail tip, so I think she will be carrier for piebald (S/s) or she has many k-factors. Anyway, she should be good for breeding pied mice, if you have a pied buck.

Regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Does she have no whiskers?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Good call Roland, I didn't see that before, I wonder if she was victimized by a barber, the pink areas almost look like they were rubbed off? Hopefully Mymouse can check her out and let us know.


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Roland said:


> Does she have no whiskers?


You may of missed it in the OP.



Mymouse said:


> . He whiskers have been chewed off so she will look much better when they grow back.


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

She is very purdy! And it looks like she is friendly as well- a great combo!

I have a doe and buck from the same litter- their grandpa was a wild mouse who snuck in to the cage to breed mom- who then had a son (1/2 wild) that bred her again. They are both very friendly and calm. The only issues I have had with her is the same issues I have with my female Bengal- from time to time the wild shows though- mostly during med time.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

:thx 


bethmccallister said:


> She's a sweet little darling! I have a marked white bellied Agouti mouse that I got from a pet store because she was so friendly, Smore. She's a very good mother, very attentive to her babies. *Sometimes temperment means more then anything else in my opinion*. Your mouse's eyes look nice and big, the ears are big too but they don't seem to "tulip". Perhaps when you breed her the babies will get lots of these excellent qualities. Keep us posted!


Yes exactly, in my last litter I was going to keep only satin bucks but I chose one non satin buck because he was biggest and most friendly of all of the litter.



Roland said:


> She has a white headspot and white tail tip, so I think she will be carrier for piebald (S/s) or she has many k-factors. Anyway, she should be good for breeding pied mice, if you have a pied buck.
> 
> Regards, Roland
> Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


Is pied mice the same as broken?



neurozool said:


> She is very purdy! And it looks like she is friendly as well- a great combo!
> 
> I have a doe and buck from the same litter- their grandpa was a wild mouse who snuck in to the cage to breed mom- who then had a son (1/2 wild) that bred her again. They are both very friendly and calm. The only issues I have had with her is the same issues I have with my female Bengal- from time to time the wild shows though- mostly during med time.


Yes I will watch closely her babies and see how their temperament will be, hopefully good.


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

I didn't mean she gets aggressive, but that you can see a side you do not see in fancy mice...I'm not sure how to describe it...super flexible, it is nearly impossible to scruff her, she is calm until I try to do something she dislikes, and then it is clear that this will be harder then I thought- LOL. She is the reason I came up with Tetra-Honey-O's! (Tetracycline mixed with honey and put on a Cheerio to give her meds)


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

ok  I understand good to know.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What nice clear bright eyes and shiny coat! Can't tell for sure if she's satin from these pix, but she is a good looking little mousie.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Mymouse said:


> :
> Is pied mice the same as broken?


Yes. 
The genetic formula is s/s, and as you know writing lower letters means it is a recessive colour. The genetic pathway is quite complicated nevertheless, because the phenotype is very much influenced by additional genetic factors, see the following link to read more: http://www.repage7.de/member/drofi/piebald.html

Best regards, Roland


----------

